# Aquarium Heater Controller - Inkbird Model Lineup - Recommendation?



## YMS_1975 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello,

I did a preliminary search on Inkbird's lineup of aquarium heater controllers. This is my first time buying an aquarium heater controller and from what I can tell, they make a good product. The problem is, I don't know which model is best for me. I couldn't find a product comparison (listing features), so I have no idea which one is best for me. My needs are fairly simple. I just need the aquarium heater controller to shut off the aquarium heater when it reaches a certain temperature.

I've read that some of these models, you have to wire it yourself. I'm not looking to wire anything. I just want a Plug 'n Play solution.

My number one priority is reliability. I want a long life from this product. I just need it to be prewired, Plug 'n Play, and will have the cooling feature.

Can someone please make a recommendation? Also, is there product comparison between their models, or a product selector? I couldn't find anything out there.


----------



## Aquatic (Jul 30, 2021)

I have 3 of these temperature controllers, and 2 of the humidity models from Inkbird, and all 5 of them work perfectly. This little guy has been running our space heater and a small AC unit just fine the last few months. It's pretty darn accurate so far - we've kept a thermometer next to it's sensor, and it's only 0.2° off at it's worst, but usually 0.0° off.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

You can eliminate a bunch of the models by looking at the probes. If they're not covered in plastic, don't get that model. The ones with exposed metal probes will fail. In my case the temperature started to drift on two different devices. I've come to learn that the fish I keep aren't that temperature sensitive and will do fine year-round in my living space. So I not only don't have controllers, but I don't bother with heaters.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ranco...ugly AF but used extensively in industrial and commercial markets.


----------

